# New Formula 1 season..... Looking good!



## Ady34 (15 Mar 2012)

Hi all,
im a bit of an F1 fan and just watched the season preview show on sky.
Im not one for change and when it moved from itv to the beeb i was mortified, but then really enjoyed the bbc coverage.... then last year found out it was moving to sky and thought s**t, now ill have to get sky sports!   But alas with HD already subscribed you get the F1 channel anyway.... result   . So i liked the bbc, and then its moving to sky and again id just settled into the programme format and change again. I have to say though after watching the preview show how much im looking forward to the sky coverage. It seems theyve taken a step towards emulating F1 itself as the most technologically advanced sport, and have moved the coverage up a gear with some great features and insights as well as more comprehensive coverage of the race weekend itself   8)  . A few familiar faces with Brundle and Kravitz and some new ones too offer a good mix of 'punditry', although i will miss the David Coulthard/Eddie Jordan banter which used to crack me up...eased slightly with the addition of Georgie Thompson and Natalie Pinkham   !
Naturally im excited about the prospects of the all British Button Hamilton McLaren Team again, and itll be interesting to see how all the teams shape up in first race practice and qualifying as to whos got an edge. Hopefully it wont be as one sided this year!
The driver changes are interesting too, especially the reintroduction of Kimi Raikkonen... will be good to see how he compares with his team mate in a lower level team.
Ah well at least the first  race is this Sunday..... Mothers Day....im off to a farm with the wife and kids, and with sleep deprivation already a factor with the two little ones i wont be getting up at 4.30 to watch it live! A first race recording to be watched when the wifes gone to bed, not ideal, but im looking forward to it none the less!!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## geaves (15 Mar 2012)

Must admit I didn't watch the preview show, probably because it will all repeat itself during the practise sessions, will be interesting to see how sky perform, have always preferred bbc and when it went to itv.....well advertising during races, I know they are a commercial channel, at least sky have said the racing will not be interrupted. 

Did sky show red bull's new exhaust/side pod set up, there was a very brief clip on bbc iplayer from one of the testing circuits, whilst the clip was 5 mins the cameraman had to keep dodging the pit crew..   but they weren't sure if this was how the car was going to be set up or if in fact it was another of red bull's technical innovations just out for testing.

Anyway I've also set mine to record bit too early even for me, just don't listen to the radio or read the bbc web site.

BTW who is doing the race commentary?


----------



## Alastair (15 Mar 2012)

I'm going to be sat up watching at silly  o clock in the morning and looking forward to seeing how kimi does as he always seemed to do so well previously only to be let down by his car all the time


----------



## spyder (15 Mar 2012)

I for one will not be paying £22.50 for the sports package to get a free channel I'll watch once or twice a month. Am with virginmedia btw.

Enjoy your coverage, I'll settle for highlights. Sure to be an exciting season.


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Mar 2012)

cant wait for it myself but will be watching BBC when its on.  I caught a sky special the other night and it felt like watching a football talk when they were around the desk chatting (and i hate football!)


----------



## Matt Warner (15 Mar 2012)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> cant wait for it myself but will be watching BBC when its on.  I caught a sky special the other night and it felt like watching a football talk when they were around the desk chatting (and i hate football!)



Ha ha. A man after my own heart! I hate football too! 
I'll be watching it on the BBC too as I don't have sky. Its a complete rip off and 75% of the stuff isn't even worth my time! It also makes me feel quite sick at the thought of giving the Murdoch's my hard earned money!


----------



## sWozzAres (15 Mar 2012)

I am rooting for Hamilton again, we all know he is the best racer, as long as he stays away from Massa he has a great chance


----------



## foxfish (15 Mar 2012)

Not a great fan but always rooting for Jensen (he lives 1/2 a mile from me) it just so boring compared to two wheel racing!


----------



## Ady34 (15 Mar 2012)

geaves said:
			
		

> Did sky show red bull's new exhaust/side pod set up, there was a very brief clip on bbc iplayer from one of the testing circuits, whilst the clip was 5 mins the cameraman had to keep dodging the pit crew..  but they weren't sure if this was how the car was going to be set up or if in fact it was another of red bull's technical innovations just out for testing.



yeah exhaust emerges mid way up the rear bodywork directing hot exhaust gas onto 6 mini 'spoilers' attached to the rear brakes, acts like a blown diffuser almost. McLaren do a similar thing directing the exhaust gases over the rear tyres to create downforce.....or something like that anyway!   
Ady.


----------



## alzak (16 Mar 2012)

I just watch practice session and what a shi... adverts every 20min ....


----------



## sWozzAres (16 Mar 2012)

alzak said:
			
		

> I just watch practice session and what a shi... adverts every 20min ....


Youv'e sold your soul to the devil  

and you had to pay him for the privilige


----------



## hixy (16 Mar 2012)

Ididnt watch on itv because of adds loved it on bbc now its gone to sky so wont be bothering anymore.


----------



## geaves (16 Mar 2012)

Well just watched recorded P1....and there were 2 breaks for ad's so not too bad, some interesting new camera positions, Webber's helmet cam in particular....and it's being transmitted in Dolby 5.1 which when run through a cinema system adds a lot more 'car sound'.

So far I would give it a


----------



## hinch (16 Mar 2012)

i'm recording it at me mum's while she's away before I invest in the £35pm for sky since the only reason I would want sky is actually for F1.

if there's any form of adverts during the race or qualifying then its an immediate no to sky purchase and I'll just watch it streamed on tinterwebs


----------



## geaves (16 Mar 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> if there's any form of adverts during the race or qualifying then its an immediate no to sky purchase and I'll just watch it streamed on tinterwebs



Well according to Sky, qualifying and the race are to be advert free, but so were the practice sessions, this is a quote from Barney Francis MD for Sky Sports..

_I’m delighted to say that Sky Sports will be showing every F1TMGrand Prix until 2018. Subscribers are in for a real treat as Sky Sports gets ready to show every second of every race, qualifier and practice session. And, as you might expect, they can look forward to F1TM being given the Sky Sports treatment, with in-depth coverage and cutting edge innovation. In short, it promises to be a commitment to each race never seen before on UK television_

Doesn't actually say specifically that there will be no ads...._every second of every race, qualifier and practice session_ although 'every second' should be the give away.....


----------



## hinch (16 Mar 2012)

> Well according to Sky, qualifying and the race are to be advert free, but so were the practice sessions, this is a quote from Barney Francis MD for Sky Sports.



yet people are all reporting ads during the practices so it still remains to be seen what happens in the actual important bits.  £35 per month is quite expensive for only 1 program tbh but if the coverage is good and it doesn't end up looking like the football "specials" ie: americanised blahblahblahblah then i'd be happy to plonk down the cash


----------



## Ady34 (16 Mar 2012)

bear in mind half the races are still on the beeb, and highlights of the remainder.


----------



## hinch (16 Mar 2012)

beeb is showing mostly the blahblahblahblah races missing out all the best races. I hate highlights too even if they only skip the boring bits its still bits missed


----------



## Ady34 (16 Mar 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> beeb is showing mostly the blah races missing out all the best races. I hate highlights too even if they only skip the boring bits its still bits missed


i agree, thats why im watching it all on sky.....lucky i already have it i suppose and lucky sky are including the F1 channel if your already subscribed to hd, otherwise id have had to fork out too, i wouldnt have coped with only some races and highlights!
Ady.


----------



## danmil3s (17 Mar 2012)

you could all just jump ship and watch some proper racing on the BBC with no adds  . the moto gp starts on the 8th of April hope that doesn't go to sky.


----------



## Ady34 (17 Mar 2012)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> you could all just jump ship and watch some proper racing on the BBC with no adds  . the moto gp starts on the 8th of April hope that doesn't go to sky.



Itll only be a matter of time before sky complete the monopoly!

Think well see some 'proper racing' tomorrow on sky, which good to its word had no adverts during qualifying this morning   .
Great to see an all British front row for the first race of the 2012 season....bodes well for an exciting year and itll be interesting to see Red Bull chasing and playing catch up for a change.
Ady.


----------



## danmil3s (17 Mar 2012)

if you asked me to bet id say red bull, they will have an ace up there sleeve. what i don't get is if the tyres will do the race,and fuel stops are done away with why have pits stops, its not racing its Strategy. people keep telling me to watch the BSB so i might get eurosport


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Mar 2012)

i just couldn't get on with the sky qualy.  Ended up turning the sky one off and waiting for the beeb highlights.

I think ill end up mixing it up this year. Beeb for full races then a mix of beeb highlights and sky for the main race.  What was the point of the blonde trying to look interested while people were talking with the touchscreen TV this morning   It would have been better if they were just talking straight to camera.


----------



## OllieNZ (18 Mar 2012)

Just watched the race on the beeb HD and it was the full race   Glad I didnt bother with sky


----------



## foxfish (18 Mar 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Not a great fan but always rooting for Jensen (he lives 1/2 a mile from me) it just so boring compared to two wheel racing!


A good start then   
I cant really say I actually know the guy but, he is regularly seen in our locale restaurants or ridding around the island on his bike, in fact Jensen competes in lots of locale sports like running, cycling & mini triathlons.
Last year one of our major coastal roads was closed for about 4 hours while Jensen drove his FI car up & down it for a promotional video.
 No idea if it was ever shown, who was going to see it or even what it was about however it is not every day you see an FI blasting down a 35mph speed limit road


----------



## JenCliBee (18 Mar 2012)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> you could all just jump ship and watch some proper racing on the BBC with no adds  . the moto gp starts on the 8th of April hope that doesn't go to sky.




Amen to that   ..... hopefully no tragedies this year though


----------



## Ady34 (18 Mar 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Last year one of our major coastal roads was closed for about 4 hours while Jensen drove his FI car up & down it for a promotional video.
> No idea if it was ever shown, who was going to see it or even what it was about however it is not every day you see an FI blasting down a 35mph speed limit road



 8) 



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> i just couldn't get on with the sky qualy. Ended up turning the sky one off and waiting for the beeb highlights.



To be honest i really liked the sky coverage, the familiar commentary from Martin Brundle helped 'settle me in' to the race today, but i thought it was very good......great result too!
Ady.


----------



## hinch (19 Mar 2012)

i prefer skys race commentating team of brundel etc (its a shame coulthard isn't with them for that) but the pre & post race on sky was HORRIBLE. even though they've roped hill in the other guys and that wench are useless beyond belief.

the bbc's race commentators are horrible though with the exception of coulthard.


----------



## awtong (19 Mar 2012)

I lasted one weekend of the awful BBC highlights for qually and the race and signed up immediately for SKY+ HD to get the F1 channel!

Didn't really want to spend the extra money but I was so annoyed, I will have to find the cash somewhere.  Maybe start down the back of the sofa hunting for small change ......

Andy


----------



## sWozzAres (22 Mar 2012)

yeah moto gp is good stuff, quality racing, cool crashes  8)


----------



## tonyg1 (9 Apr 2012)

it looks like the bahrain gp may not be on this year either due to civil unrest and political bull ****.


----------

